

I'm planning to launch a lead management SaaS for WordPress GravityForms - Bogdan91
http://www.marketador.com
Hi guys, I&#x27;m planning to launch a lead management SaaS for WordPress Gravity Forms. Any input will be helpful.
======
MCRed
I don't know how many people use gravity forms, but your landing page is very
nice!

I imagined myself as a customer, for my launch rock placeholder page... in
that case I'd want to try the service for a week and see if I liked it or not.
If the cost of service is low enough you could use a trial like this to drip
feed people via email and convert them.

Dunno how well that converts vs a start-paying-from-the-first-day.

~~~
Bogdan91
I was planning to offer a free trial of 30 days. Thanks for the input, if you
have other features you might want, please send me an email at
dan[at]marketador.com

------
Bogdan91
Hi guys, I'm planning to launch this SaaS next month, any input will be very
helpful.

